# Winchester, TN - Perry, M Young, Terrified



## darkrain (Jul 10, 2002)

Look at his foot and face and see the terror!

There is no description of this poor scared boy except that he is a young male.
Shelter info is
Franklin County Animal Control 
Winchester, TN 
(931)967-5389 

Is anyone near him to check him out?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

He is gripping the floor. he has that scared look,poor guy.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

poor guy


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

The scared looking ones always get to me. Hope he can get out of there soon!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Can someone evaluate him? Given that he's already terrified, his temperament could change quickly in that environment. 

I'm looking to see if there are any Tampa shelters that can take him. I can provide transport from south of Atlanta (an hour south) all the way to Tampa.

Someone please help.. quickly!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Do they have a website?


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Mark, here's their website. They only have 8 pets listed in total and this frightened boy is not one of them... ???



http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TN482.html


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

I just went on there and he is now listed. His name is Perry. There isn't a description.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14108159


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Any one near this place? Horrible pik of the sweety.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

bump


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

I am fairly close to them. I did call the shelter just now and got what little info they have on Perry. He is less than a year old and he was owner surrendered. The owner actually had 3 GSDs. His sister was placed last week but there is also a 2 to 3 year old white male that is available. She said that Perry is very skittish but is starting to interact with her by licking her face and cuddling. They are trying to leash train him. Unfortunately,he has not even been vet checked. The vet is out of town that donates her time with the animals, so he is not up to date on vaccines, worming,etc.
I asked her if they were a no kill shelter and she said that they were not but she was trying to hold Perry and the WGSD back because she felt they are adoptable. One person came today to see him but she did not think he would be back. 

I would love to take him but I have no place to keep him right now and I am afraid that it would really freak out our 12.5 year old male.However, I did give the attendant my phone number in case his time ran out. I would be able to "bail him out" and transport him at least to Chattanooga or Nashville if anyone is out there who can take him. She feels that with a little work that he would be a great dog!! And you can see that he is already a beauty even if he hasn't been taken good care of.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Thanks for helping just by calling! Rescue?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*



> Originally Posted By: ddchaI am fairly close to them. I did call the shelter just now and got what little info they have on Perry. He is less than a year old and he was owner surrendered. The owner actually had 3 GSDs. His sister was placed last week but there is also a 2 to 3 year old white male that is available. She said that Perry is very skittish but is starting to interact with her by licking her face and cuddling. They are trying to leash train him. Unfortunately,he has not even been vet checked. The vet is out of town that donates her time with the animals, so he is not up to date on vaccines, worming,etc.
> I asked her if they were a no kill shelter and she said that they were not but she was trying to hold Perry and the WGSD back because she felt they are adoptable. One person came today to see him but she did not think he would be back.
> 
> I would love to take him but I have no place to keep him right now and I am afraid that it would really freak out our 12.5 year old male.However, I did give the attendant my phone number in case his time ran out. I would be able to "bail him out" and transport him at least to Chattanooga or Nashville if anyone is out there who can take him. She feels that with a little work that he would be a great dog!! And you can see that he is already a beauty even if he hasn't been taken good care of.


I just emailed Shannon in Knoxville. If she can temp foster him I want to commit to him.


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Oh Mark! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## ShannonT (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

I'd love to help but unfortunately I'm in the process of refinishing my hardwood floors (at the moment they're sanded and unprotected) so I don't have a place I can keep him at my house. Ugh, he's so pitiful. Mark, my vet might be able to board him.

I will be at Center Hill Lake the weekend of July 25th. It's 60 miles East of Nashville... he could catch a ride back to Knoxville with me that Sunday if I could find somewhere to keep him Sunday night and take him to my vet on Monday morning. I'll keep thinking too...


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Ok thanks.

I am not in a position to pay for boarding. I will keep thinking also so see if I can figure out how to help him.


----------



## ddcha (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Just a little more info. This shelter in right on the Alabama state line,Huntsville highway, in case there is anyone close by in that direction.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

His PF link says he was adopted.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

thanks for checking Great news!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Terrified young male in Winchester TN*

Awesome!


----------

